
Slack Connect - xnx
https://slack.com/resources/using-slack/slack-connect
======
xnx
This serves as a good reminder how lucky we are that email worked out that we
can use any number of clients with any number of services and still freely
communicate any other email address in the world. Compare this to instant
messaging which is full of incompatible walled gardens: Slack, Microsoft
Teams, iMessage, Hangouts, WhatsApp, Facebook Messenger, etc. etc. etc.

